# Scrubbinrims visiting CA



## scrubbinrims

I have been working a few months with a new company based in Brea, CA and will be arriving early this afternoon at John Wayne and taking the red eye home on the 24th.
My schedule is tight while there except this coming Sat 12-6 or all day Sunday.
Unfortunately, I will miss both the cyclone coaster and Monrovia rides, but if anything pops up, if you'd like to host me to your collection, or perhaps just taking in a beverage and swapping stories, lmk.
Chris


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

Where are you staying at Chris, you need to go for a ride on them not talk about them "welcome to sunny California"   

Ty


----------



## scrubbinrims

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Where are you staying at Chris, you need to go for a ride on them not talk about them "welcome to sunny California"
> 
> Ty




Thanks!
Embassy Suites in Brea/North Orange County.
Certainly willing for a ride, but I know folks have lives outside the scheduled rides and the CABE.
Would need a bike and some open toed shoes...
Chris


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

call me, you can use one of my bikes, i will call the guys ("the crew") and meet up for a ride.  
805 857 6045


----------



## tripple3

*Riders ride....*

Chris, Welcome to So Cal. The IE Riverside ride is today... I am not going though. It will be warm and Sunny there and plenty of bikes. Robertriley where are you?  



scrubbinrims said:


> I have been working a few months with a new company based in Brea, CA and will be arriving early this afternoon at John Wayne and taking the red eye home on the 24th.
> My schedule is tight while there except this coming Sat 12-6 or all day Sunday.
> Unfortunately, I will miss both the cyclone coaster and Monrovia rides, but if anything pops up, if you'd like to host me to your collection, or perhaps just taking in a beverage and swapping stories, lmk.
> Chris


----------



## CWCMAN

Welcome to So Cal. Chris,
Chris Hammond, Robertrilley, is aware that Chris is in So Cal. If the plans don't work out with Ty, give Chris a call (951)809-3962 he would love to have you join his Riverside ride.

Chris has about 20 bikes to choose from, pick the one you like and enjoy the day.

The Riverside ride don't depart till 11am, so plenty of time to coordinate with him..

Riverside is about 36 miles from Brea


----------



## cyclingday

Oh, man!
We all went riding down in San Diego yesterday.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

Great pics, love that Bird


----------



## RJWess

cyclingday said:


> Oh, man!
> We all went riding down in San Diego yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Looks Like Heaven!!


----------



## scrubbinrims

RJWess said:


> Looks Like Heaven!!




No kidding...is that sky photoshopped? 
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood

you can finally deliver the ass kicking you promised us all.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

Next Sunday ride   Newport to Huntington Beach   Around 10


----------



## slick

37fleetwood said:


> you can finally deliver the ass kicking you promised us all.






Lol. Maybe i gotta make a 10 hour round trip road trip? Hmm......lol


----------



## Robertriley

I'm down for a ride next week because I have a few new rides coming in this week.  Here's some shots from today's ride.


----------



## rcole45

*Sunday ride*

I have been in contact with Chris (Scrubbinrims), I'm going to pick him up at his hotel and provide him with a bike to ride. Unless something changes we will be at the doughnut shop on main street in Balboa at aprox 10 am Sunday the 19 th. I think every one knows where to meet, if not respond here by sat nite and will post directions. Lets all try to make this a great experience for a fellow bicycle enthusiast. Ron


----------



## Robertriley

Isn't Ty bringing a bike for Chris


----------



## rcole45

If he is Chris did not say anything to me. Chris is suppose to call me today or tomorrow, hope everything gets worked out by then. No one wants to leave a bike in the back of a truck while we ride for several hours.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Ill be there


----------



## rcole45

Just got off the phone with Chris, Ty is bringing a bike for him, hope to see everyone there.  Ron


----------



## CWCMAN

rcole45,
for those of us who are not familiar with this doughnut shop in Balboa, can you please post an address or directions. Thanks


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yes directions please.


----------



## 37fleetwood

you should be able to find it using this:

Balboa Bakery & Deli & Donuts Newport Beach, CA
301 Main St, Newport Beach, CA 92661


----------



## rcole45

OK lets see if I can make this so everyone can find it. The Balboa doughnut shop is in Balboa at 301 main street. If you mapquest it , which I recommend  you do, use Balboa Bakery & Deli & donut shop ,301 Main Street ,Newport Beach, which is the correct address and name.  You can also just find your way to the 55 Freeway and go south. If you continue it will become Newport Blvd then Balboa Blvd. A few miles down you will see signs for Balboa parking and the Balboa ferry and then Main St at the last signal, keep going on Balboa Blvd aprox 1 more mile to Miramar Dr and turn on it when it goes to the right. Find parking and ride back to Main St.  Parking is expensive near Main and has always been available on Miramar. Hope this helps, if not ask questions, use mapquest first.  Ron


----------



## slick

Take lots of photos gang. I wanna see this one. Maybe i should hop in the car right now and head down with my Speedline?


----------



## Joe Buffardi

I tripple dog double dare ya!! Lol!


----------



## old hotrod

And watch out if you follow your gps, tends to lead you through balboa island...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Welcome to the Island!!!


----------



## slick

Oh man....somebody front my  $200 gas bill and ill be on the freeway asap.


----------



## THE STIG

slick said:


> Oh man....somebody front my  $200 gas bill and ill be on the freeway asap.




ride the Shelby to n fro,, maybe then it won't look like your riding a 20"er


----------



## rcole45

Slick,We are going to your Yosemite and SF ride  LOL


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

come on mr slick , i dare you too   don’t be a puss only money and some time


----------



## DonChristie

Just sell something, Slick! Im gonna try and make it.


----------



## slick

Trying to make the May swap and ride instead. Who am i kidding? It's worth the trip just for the Pike breakfast burrito and a few beers. Lol. Of course i wanna see all my socal friends too. Wish we lived closer....Karla and i are coming down in June and July also.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I am really looking forward to the ride tomorrow and I have to give thanks to those organizing it, loaning me a ride, transporting me, and taking the time out of the weekend to help show me a great time.
Chris


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Great bunch of guys out there on the West coast, hope to get out there myself sometime soon.

[video=youtube;5wBTdfAkqGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wBTdfAkqGU[/video]


----------



## DonChristie

I cant make the ride tomorrow and im hating it! Have a great ride!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Rocknroll!!! I would love to!


----------



## 37fleetwood

scrubbinrims said:


> I am really looking forward to the ride tomorrow and I have to give thanks to those organizing it, loaning me a ride, transporting me, and taking the time out of the weekend to help show me a great time.
> Chris




really, we all just want to hear you cry Monday about how sore you are.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

Chris got the Bikes are greased and shinned up ready to go. See tomorrow 
The blue one is yours.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Oh man!! The blue one is mine! Right on!


----------



## DonChristie

Dang Ty, those two are beautiful! Chris will be styling! My bar is clean and open Joe, cruise on by!


----------



## larock65

My green would look great next to your blue Ty!





brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> View attachment 209449
> 
> Chris got the Bikes are greased and shinned up ready to go. See tomorrow
> The blue one is yours.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

I would love to go but I know these guys will leave late and talk to much. Plan a ride next time and come and raid your icebox. Lol


----------



## cyclingday

schwinndoggy said:


> I cant make the ride tomorrow and im hating it! Gotta take the inlaws to LAX midday. So i got the crazy thought to invite all of you to my place after the ride and have a little party for Chris! We can BBQ and have a few beers! I got a huge backyard, outdoor kitchen and pool. You can all bring your bikes here if you want. Maybe a drunken nite ride! Plenty of room outback for all of us and bikes. I spoke to Chris and hes up for it! He will need a ride here if so. Would any of you come by? I am in Garden Grove near Disneyland (11942 Della lane, garden grove, 92840). Post up if you are interested.




 As cool as this sounds, Don.
I think it would be better saved for another time. You can either make the ride or you can't.
It's a bummer that the in laws put a cramp in your style, but inviting everybody over for a party on the day that we all planned a get together for Chris puts a cramp in our style.
 Now we'll be looking at our watches trying to make sure that we get back in time to get everybody over to your house for a BBQ.


----------



## rcole45

I'm going to agree with Marty on this one.As much as I would like to go, its going to be a scheduling nightmare . Most of these rides end with us doing sunset photos on the return trip and getting back to the start at 8-9pm. Trying to get to Garden Grove at some set time is probably not going to happen. Next time.  When you get back from LAX give us a call, find out where we are, and come join us then


----------



## scrubbinrims

The hospitality extended to me has been amazing.
Don, next time I am back in Brea, I'll look you up and there will be other trips to the area for me since my job's corporate headquarters are here now.
Went down to Laguna Beach today and had some ceviche and plenty of water, clearing my system for the ride.
Probably first and only time I'll find myself at a kelp festival.
I am more of a "museum" collector than a regular rider and no doubt I will feel it in the morning.
Let's do it!
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi

*HB ride*

HB ride was a blast!!!


----------



## slick

Great turnout gang. Where's all of Scotts' pictures??? I had my 7 yr old son and 4 yr old daughter or i would have jammed down there with the Speedline. 

Let me know next time you're in town Chris. I'll ride with you.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

Just got home 945 pm. Great ride and another great day with "The Crew". hope you Chris,  had good time and we did not make you to sore.  Lol

Thanks guys


----------



## Robertriley

Beautiful day with great friends!


----------



## 37fleetwood

well, we rode around most of the day like we usually do and I don't think we disappointed. it wasn't the 250 person Cyclone Coaster ride, but around a dozen of the more dedicated riders. I also got home around 10:00pm, but that's pretty much the usual. I took a few photos, but you have to come out and ride with us to get the real feel of a day out here with us West Coast crazies. here are a few of the photos I took
you'll have to ask Chris if we delivered or not.


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## Freqman1

So everyone played nice and no ass wuppins were dealt out? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

Shawn.   Actually there were two love birds riding in the back of the pack.  Cackling together    Lol


----------



## rcole45

*Scribbinrims Ride*

I had a spectacular time yesterday on the ride at the beach with  "THE CREW" . I picked up Chris and we had a nice conversation on the way down and on the return trip, great guy, was happy to meet him. I have a few photos, I think the first has most if not all the people that were there, I think  the other has all the bikes. During the day I think I saw Chris visit with most if not every one there.Weather was great, just a little wind.

Shawn and others interested, it was decided that any thing that happened before 00:01am on Sunday of the ride was past history, at least for the day. Every one I talked to had a great time and was glad they came.


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, to all who made it out for a meet and greet ride with Chris Holmes, aka Scrubbinrims.
The weather was perfect, the bikini bodies didn't disappoint, the bike styles were varied, and it was a real pleasure to meet and ride with Chris.
The Hatchet has been buried, the Douche Bag status has been lifted all the way around, and best of all, the Prewar Pipeline is back open for business!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Great time yesterday! The best part was the morning pidgeon. Then giving each other new cabe names. The stout was flowing and the jokes were growing! I enjoy hanging out with you all!


----------



## silvertonguedevil

Excellent! Feeling jealous... Lol


----------



## mrg

good friends, good bikes, good weather, good food, good BS = great day!!, see ya next time!, oh ya good meeting ya Chris.


----------



## tripple3

I had a great time my wife came out for a ride too. Great time; nice pics.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I had a really great time last Sunday, high caliber bikes and people to share an afternoon with and bury some hatchet(s).
There were a lot of highlights and people to thank too numerous to mention.
Looking forward to coming back for another ride and keeping in touch with the SoCal crew (you can reach me on my phone below).



Next time though, I am going to request editorial privilege with the pics...ughhh, those pics of me are not flattering...here's a pic of me the week before at the DC National Zoo to save face.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley

.....and that's the best pic you could of find of yourself?    Just kidding, it was great having you visit.  Was the frog phone pic for me...lol?


----------



## 37fleetwood

ok, it's the best I can do with what I have to work with, but it's not my fault, you were a bit pale, and everyone looks a bit soft standing between John and Ron...


----------



## mrg

Hey Chris, don't blame it on the pics they really show your 80's beach attire, to bad we ran out of time and couldn't make the Go Go's concert, No really we had a great time and see ya next time.


----------



## jd56

Sounded like another success and you westies sure have some great looking rides.

And I love this light. 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 37fleetwood

I lovingly call the light the "Toaster Oven" I bought it here on the cabe quite a while ago, but I love it. the true name is the Delta Dominator. this one has a bit of shelf wear but I think it was NOS when I got it.


jd56 said:


> Sounded like another success and you westies sure have some great looking rides.
> 
> And I love this light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi

That neat light is a wolf in sheeps clothing. Here is how it went down. There I was cruising the strand feeling the breeze and watching the dental floss bikinis run by. And then out of nowhere this loud beeeeeep!!! And whos behind me? The Delta Dominator!! HahahahahA.


----------



## Robertriley

Lmao.....so wrong Scott, that was so wrong....lol



37fleetwood said:


> ok, it's the best I can do with what I have to work with, but it's not my fault, you were a bit pale, and everyone looks a bit soft standing between John and Ron...
> 
> Lmao.....so wrong Scott, that was so wrong....lol


----------



## rcole45

If you want to compare total body fat, we are the wrong two to stand between. the major difference is John has about 100 lbs more muscle than I do.  LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood

*a bit of clarification is clearly needed.
*if I don't like someone, I don't waste time on them. I don't talk to them, I don't snipe at them, I don't answer anything they say or do.
if I'm at least willing to tease, or joke with or about someone it means I don't hate them.
anyone not wanting me to talk to them, or even acknowledge they exist can send me a pm and I'll add them to my small list. if you think you're on my list, you're probably not, at present there are only two people I have bothered to actively cut off, yes, it was three, but it is now down to two.


----------



## Robertriley

Scott, Is this why you no longer talk to me?


----------



## Robertriley

rcole45 said:


> If you want to compare total body fat, we are the wrong two to stand between. the major difference is John has about 100 lbs more muscle than I do.  LOL




I won't stand next to John either....not only are his arms the size of my waist, he's at least 6 inches taller than me.


----------



## John

37fleetwood said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> How come Frank brings his dog everywhere he goes?


----------



## 37fleetwood

Robertriley said:


> Scott, Is this why you no longer talk to me?




nuff said!


----------

